# NFL team brings its own toilet paper to play in England!



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, the Jets brought 350 rolls because they had been told that English paper was very thin due to weak plumbing.  Thought some of you who might be traveling to England might want to pack a roll or two...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

What a crock of sh*t!  Spoiled babies.  Toilet paper in the UK is just fine. layful:  They also packed hot sauce as they thought we didn't have any?  What kinds of morons are these guys?  I think they should just stay home.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Stuff like this can happen when people are too arrogant to learn about other countries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Aye, Shali!  Apparently some intern went back from a trip to London and told them the toilet paper was too thin.  Really?!  Anyway, why are they coming over when nobody here cares about American football? We've got real football (aka soccer) and rugby. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Annie, baboom! Lolololol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

LOL Shali!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

You furriners are so thin-skinned, and you are just envious of our thicker and softer tp...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You furriners are so thin-skinned, and you are just envious of our thicker and softer tp...



Haha!  Sorry Ralphy but I had 48 years of American TP and I can tell you there's no difference.  Besides, nobody in England would have cared about some American football game yesterday because they are all crying because they just lost the rugby world cup.  Hahahaha!  Scotland is still in it!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

But what about your plumbing?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Annie, perhaps some Americans need to use more TP than the English??


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Shame on you, Ralphy! Don't you know it's rude to ask about a lady's plumbing?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Our soldiers were allowed seven pieces and their British counterparts only two during the war...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

As for your plumbing I hope that it is good working order...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2015)

Electric TP


.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But what about your plumbing?



What about it?  Nothing wrong with my toilet!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps some Americans need to use more TP than the English??



Not familiar with the toilet habits of the English.  Maybe Americans need more because of eating too much fast food?!  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Electric TP
> 
> View attachment 22419
> .
> View attachment 22420




I suggest the NFL pack these next trip!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, and the team flew in a London chef to observe how food is cooked for the team.  What?!  There's some special way to cook burgers, hot dogs, fries and steak?  :grin:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, and the team flew in a London chef to observe how food is cooked for the team.  What?!  There's some special way to cook burgers, hot dogs, fries and steak?  :grin:



After the game the losers eat crow!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What a crock of sh*t!  Spoiled babies.  Toilet paper in the UK is just fine. layful:  They also packed hot sauce as they thought we didn't have any?  What kinds of morons are these guys?  I think they should just stay home.



Exactly what I thought when I heard it on being reported on the radio the other day..amongst much laughter and derogatory comments by the presenters..and rightly so...what idiots they are  and out of pocket idiots to boot !!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps some Americans need to use more TP than the English??



Perhaps you would be right Shali perhaps they're more full of  errrm... :whome:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  Sorry Ralphy but I had 48 years of American TP and I can tell you there's no difference.  Besides, nobody in England would have cared about some American football game yesterday because they are all crying because they just lost the rugby world cup.  Hahahaha!  Scotland is still in it!



That's a fact LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Perhaps you would be right Shali perhaps they're more full of  errrm... :whome:



Aye!!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps some Americans need to use more TP than the English??



Well I've known some who were full of it, but that applies to both sides of the pond!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  Sorry Ralphy but I had 48 years of American TP and I can tell you there's no difference.  Besides, nobody in England would have cared about some American football game yesterday because they are all crying because they just lost the rugby world cup.  Hahahaha!  Scotland is still in it!



And how did they get knocked out of the rugby world cup? :grin:


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Our soldiers were allowed seven pieces and their British counterparts only two during the war...



Not quite accurate I'm afraid.  British allowance was three, two up and one down.

I used to sometimes have to check emergency packs!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Laurie, for that clarification...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> And how did they get knocked out of the rugby world cup? :grin:



Because my hubby and I were cheering for Australia?


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 5, 2015)

> Anyway, why are they coming over when nobody here cares about American football? We've got real football (aka soccer) and rugby. layful:



I cant understand that either, why are we playing over there?  Was the Queen there?(G)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

We go over there to show them what a real sport is all about...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> We go over there to show them what a real sport is all about...



Actually, some here ask why American football players need all that padding and insinuate they are wimps.  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> [QUOTE Anyway, why are they coming over when nobody here cares about American football? We've got real football (aka soccer) and rugby. layful:



I cant understand that either, why are we playing over there?  Was the Queen there?(G)[/QUOTE]

No idea.  The Jets played the Dolphins.  The queen only likes horse racing, but her daughter likes footie and rugby.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2015)

Just for info, American football is becoming increasingly popular in the UK.

We now get three regular season games, at Wembley, all sell outs. We even close Regent Street for a giant party!

Jacksonville Jaguars, Buffalo Bills, Miami Dolphins, New York Jets, Kansas City Chiefs and Detroit Lions will all be here this year, the Jaguars in particular are regulars and love coming.  

Even the BBC now shows the Superbowl, and on satellite we get at least three games every Sunday, all Monday hight and Thursday games, and all the specials.  We even get the draft! 

I'm a Cgeesehead myself, and one of the things your commentators always mention is  tha fact that no matter which two teams are playing, the uniforms of every team in the NFL can be seen in the crowd.

Must be pretty frustrating for supporters to lose a home game to London, but tens of thousands of Brits appreciate it, so thanks.

Incidentally, every year there  is talk of a UK franchise.  It won't happen. People travelling from all over to fill Wembley a couple of times a year is one thing, doing so on a regular basis is another.


----------



## BobF (Oct 5, 2015)

Once upon a time I always took Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday for high school, college, and pro foot ball.   Lately I turn off the TV if it is wasting time for football.   In fact most sports now get turned off.    I guess I just got burned out with all the attention I once turned to it.

But I could see why they might take some of their trusted TP with them.   Here in the US we often have some of the dumbest stuff provided in the public rooms of stores.   Thin for sure in some.   No wet strength in others.   Some with real proper papers.   It is like a crap game, never know the roll of the dice.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 5, 2015)

Did they not think of just using more toilet paper?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2015)

can't resist this


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2015)

I can remember when I was bumming around Europe in the 60's, toilet paper seemed to come in three varieties:  the super-thin tissue paper type, the totally non-absorbent wax-paper type and the ouch! sandpaper-type.   In Portugal (if I remember correctly) I discovered a previously-unknown type - the colored crepe-paper type that actually turned your tushie green.  I sent a piece of it to Frommer's "Europe on Five Dollars a Day" and received a free 1968 edition with credit in the book as the discoverer.  Dr. Livingston, move over.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 6, 2015)

You should write a book about your tp experiences.  It would probably be an instant best seller...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 6, 2015)

Jujube, it's improved since then.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, quilted supersoft loo paper here now, but you could be right about the weak plumbing, water pressure here is never good
so you rarely get a good strong shower, even with a so called power shower.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, quilted supersoft loo paper here now, but you could be right about the weak plumbing, water pressure here is never good
> so you rarely get a good strong shower, even with a so called power shower.



The quilted does plug up the toilet. I tried several brands when I moved here and prefer Andrex.  

But we do have a great power shower.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Primitive, very primitive...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Primitive, very primitive...



Primitive?!  At least I never have to worry about everybody carrying guns and going wacko.  layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2015)

Game, set, match, Annie! Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Game, set, match, Annie! Hahahahahahahaha.



Score!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Primitive?!  At least I never have to worry about everybody carrying guns and going wacko.  layful:



No, just machetes.

Lee Rigby RIP.


----------

